

Bandwidth and privacy proxy from Mozilla - khc
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Mobile/Janus

======
andor
"Increase user privacy" by tunneling everything through the same proxy? I'm
not so sure about that ;-)

~~~
khc
Submitter here. Depends if you trust the proxy. From the document it looks
like connections to the proxy uses SPDY so it will be encrypted, so it
increases user privacy in the sense that there won't be any plain text traffic
between you and starbucks wifi.

There's an experimental addon for this [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/android/addon/janus-proxy-c...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/android/addon/janus-proxy-configurator/) . I tried it but the stats always
say nothing is proxy'ed. I haven't checked if that means nothing is proxy'ed
or just a stats bug.

